# Letter I sent to State reps and Vets



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

To Whom It May Concern, 

My name is Christie Lopez and I am a resident of Leesburg Virginia. I am the mother of a 4 year old, female Chihuahua who is 7.5lbs named BG. On 02-02-2012 BG received her first 3 year rabies. In August 2014, BG developed a mass at the injection site (see Reference 1). On 9/17/14 she had an appointment with Dr Pam Grasso as the mass was not going down. We completed affine needle aspirate & cytology, Bloodwork, and a homeopathic Thuja. Labs were negative of all disease and the aspirate & cytology showed blood and fat cells. On 12-3-14 BG received another homeopathic Thuja as the mass was still there. On 1-27-15 we completed a Rabies Medical Exemption form and sent a Rabies Serology to KSU as her mass is still an issue. KSU Rabies Laboratory | Kansas State Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory | KSVDL | College of Veterinary Medicine | Kansas State University On 2-18-15 we received the results of her Rabies Serology Report. BG is 5.3 where 0.5 is considered immune. On 2-25-15 I received a call from DR Grasso that BG was denied Medical exemption as her medical reaction is not considered life threatening and that I have two weeks to vaccinate BG. I also spoke to the Director of Animal Services for Loudoun County, Tom Koenig, who informed me this decision was made by the state of VA not Loudoun County. BG is scheduled to see Dr Grasso on 3-3-15 at 4pm.

As a parent I do what is best for my children. I cannot have real kids so my dogs and cats receive the top vet care, foods etc. Now the life of my BG is in your hands. Yes BG’s mass is currently not cancerous and no I will not lie to you and I will not ask that of my Vet. There is a 50% chance that this tumor will turn into a Cancer. Rabies Vaccine Injection-Site Tumors in Dogs | Blog4Dogs Rabies side effects and reactions have been noted by traditional and holistic vets for years. Studies show that a rabies vaccine stays in your system 7+ years. 

In 2013 VA had 363 Rabies reports and in 2014 362. Loudoun County had a total of 14 (1 bat, 1 cat, 1 ground hog, 9 raccoons, and 2 skunks. Between 2013 and 2014 the state of VA had 1 dog rabies report according to the VDH Office of Epidemiology 2014 Positive Animal Rabies Cases Ending 9-9-14 (see Reference 2). Why aren’t yall vaccinating raccoons since they are the number one carrier in VA? The last human rabies case was 10-28-09 per the VA Dept. of Health and CDC. Human Rabies --- Virginia, 2009 Also according to the VA Department of Health titers for humans is accepted by the exact same lab that I had BG serology ran. http://www.vdh.virginia.gov/epidemi...AGuidelines4RabiesPrevention&Ctrl.2.11.14.pdf Yet a Rabies serology for a dog is not accepted in VA? As you can see by her report she is extremely high. Do I continue to over vaccinate BG and put her life at risks because a The State Vet (who has never seen my Chihuahua) determines that her life is not in danger? Not only is Richard Wilkes DVM not our vet but he doesn’t have the qualifications to be my Vet. Dr. Pam Grasso MS, DVM, CVA is a skilled medical practitioner that utilizes cutting-edge diagnostics and medical treatments, but also offers a more subtle, holistic treatment choice – someone who understands that your lifestyle choices carry over into the way you care for your pet. Dr. Pamela Grasso balances “the best of both medical worlds.” Dr. Grasso is an active member of the American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA), International Veterinary Acupuncture Society (IVAS), Veterinary Botanical Medical Association (VBMA), American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association (AHVMA), American Botanical Council (ABC), and American Academy of Veterinary Acupuncture (AAVA), The Academy of Veterinary Homeopathy (AVH), and is USDA Accredited.

So now the life of my princess has been determined by people who have never met her, people who don’t have her best interest at heart, and people who are scared by disease that is rare in our county and state. I have to vaccinate her while her antibodies are very high and after she has shown a classic allergic reaction. If something happens to my BG y’all are responsible as my vet and I have taken each and every precaution to improve her health and prevent any more reactions. The rules, regulations, and laws need to be reevaluated as y’all are putting the life of not only BG but other pets at risk. 

Sincerely 

Christie Lopez

Other docs in reference to the Rabies Vaccination:
Canine Rabies Vaccine Side Effects

The Rabies Threat - Dogs Naturally Magazine

The Truth About Pet Vaccinations | Part 1

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol

Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund

Lifelong Immunity - Why Vets Are Pushing Back - Dogs Naturally Magazine

The Best Part About the New Dog Vaccination Guidelines

Are dog vaccines making pets sick? | abc7chicago.com

The Vaccine Side Effects and Risks That Can Occur When Immunizing Dogs and Cats.

https://www.avma.org/KB/Resources/Reference/Pages/rbbroch.aspx

https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/101001p.aspx

Does Your Vet Follow the New Vaccination Protocol?

Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions

http://vaccicheck.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/age-and-long-term-protective-immunity_schultz.pdf

http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/images/Duration_of_Immunity_Schultz.pdf



Ref1 was pics of BG and the lump
Ref 2 was a graph of rabies stats 2013 & 2014 in VA
Ref 3 was BG's titer showing she is high 5.3 when 0.5 is considered immune


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Very well said. I love to see others so passionate about their pets. You could not have said it better. They are our children!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks! I have 3 years to knock some sense in their head


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Praying they vote in your favour Christie, they should it's a very impressive letter. Good luck. x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Just trying to do what is best for all VA dogs!


----------

